
TestFlight - iOS beta testing on the fly - justinweiss
http://testflightapp.com/
======
aaronbrethorst
I am very interested in this, but the body copy is _way_ too verbose and
unclear.

Headline should be to the point: "Coming soon: no more ad hoc builds" (I've
been fighting with them a LOT this week and would pay good money to never have
to do one again)

This text is far too long: "Both developers and testers are aware of the
headache known as ad hoc distribution. Packaging a build and profile, emailing
testers, dragging everything into iTunes and sync until it starts working."

Anyone in your target market knows what a pain in the ass it is to do ad hoc
builds. You don't need to describe the steps. Just change it to "Ad hoc builds
suck, here's a way to get the benefits without making one ever again."

Furthermore, the always-popular phrase "the x that is y" (and derivations
thereof, like "the headache known as ad hoc distribution") irritates me. It
sounds like snobby nerd talk.

------
wallflower
Good overview by private beta tester:
<http://mrgan.tumblr.com/post/1037353749/testflight>

I'm not sure this is a product that I would pay for, since it is based on an
iOS 4 feature[1] that I have used before.

[1] [http://jeffreysambells.com/posts/2010/06/22/ios-wireless-
app...](http://jeffreysambells.com/posts/2010/06/22/ios-wireless-app-
distribution/)

------
chris24
See also: [http://buzzworks.de/blog/announcing-developer-framework-
hock...](http://buzzworks.de/blog/announcing-developer-framework-hockey)

------
justinweiss
I have no idea how this could possibly work, but it sounds incredible. Ad-hoc
distribution for beta testing is still really painful.

~~~
matthew-wegner
I set up web distribution for ad hoc builds today. I found this:
<http://github.com/wbroek/IPA-Distrubution>

Check their example.php -- you still need to manage a provisioning profile
with device ids, but from there you just do Build and Archive and put the .ipa
and .mobileprovision file alongside the above scripts. Their code extracts
application info, including thumbnail, and builds a nice iPhone-formatted HTML
interface. Any iOS4 device can visit your URL and install the app (assuming
their UDID is in your profile).

